# Neon Tetra hiding



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

Cause it hurts like a beast when someone suddenly turns bright lights on.. they're letting their eyes adjust, and are normally back out shortly.


----------



## hello_arry (Dec 28, 2012)

steven p said:


> Cause it hurts like a beast when someone suddenly turns bright lights on.. they're letting their eyes adjust, and are normally back out shortly.


No Steven...
They don't come out till the light is on. They come out only when I turn off the light.


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

Possibly because you only have 4. Tetras are schoolers - they need at least 6 (prefer more) to feel safe. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jookie (Nov 16, 2003)

That's pretty normal behavior for a couple tetras. Give them more companions and some time and they will come out. I have about twenty and they still hide when the lights first come on but swim in the open spaces throughout the day. The more you have the less they hide.


----------



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

*A 4 gallon tank is IMO too small to house a school of neon tetras.*

Also since in you're located in India, I wouldn't be surprised if the fish you purchased are harvested from wild sources. Hence..... making them even more skittish than the tetras we have available in the states that are raised in fish farms.

Other than that, your nano tank looks nice with the plants/substrate.

If you had a 20G tank to put a school of 10 neons, plants & no predators, you would notice a HUGE difference in their behavior.


----------



## AnotherHobby (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree with the others. Mine did that until I increased their numbers. They hid a lot when I only had 5 of them. I added just 1 and it got a bit better. I finally added 3 more and with 9 of them they school together nicely, are all over the tank, and never hide.

This isn't really an option in 4 gallons though.


----------



## hello_arry (Dec 28, 2012)

MSG said:


> Also since in you're located in India, I wouldn't be surprised if the fish you purchased are harvested from wild sources. Hence..... making them even more skittish than the tetras we have available in the states that are raised in fish farms.
> 
> Other than that, your nano tank looks nice with the plants/substrate.
> 
> If you had a 20G tank to put a school of 10 neons, plants & no predators, you would notice a HUGE difference in their behavior.


Hi MSG,

I believe you are not entirely correct as being in the States or India doesn't always guarantee good quality product. Just the label is different.
Anyways... I got the fishes from Aquaverse, biggest Aquatic shop in India, where they raise the fishes in well kept environment. They supply and maintain ADA products across India in homes and multinational/national corporate offices/buildings.

Thanks for the compliment on my nano-tank. I also believe in providing good-environment for my fishes as.

Thanks...


----------



## hello_arry (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks all for responding...

My Neons are coming out since yesterday.
These are very shy and scared creatures. Take a lot of time to adjust to light.

Yesterday I added couple more Neons and a small drift-wood piece with Java moss.

All are happy now. And the best part... my Cabomba is growing 3 inches in a week with white tentacles coming down. :icon_smil It will soon become a mess.

Thanks again.


----------



## Nitesh (Sep 13, 2020)

AnotherHobby said:


> I agree with the others. Mine did that until I increased their numbers. They hid a lot when I only had 5 of them. I added just 1 and it got a bit better. I finally added 3 more and with 9 of them they school together nicely, are all over the tank, and never hide.
> 
> This isn't really an option in 4 gallons though.


Hi all... I have 12 neons and they are always behind the plants.. comes out only when lights are off... I have 4 Cory catfish and a BN. I think 12 is a good number for a school. Mine is a 15g tank.had a bright LED so thought light may be an issue. So dimmed it a bit using some black plastic bag. Still no use. Any idea.


----------



## en7jos (Jun 7, 2020)

I have 2 cardinal tetra in quarantine in a separate tank under medication and they hide the whole time behind the sponge filter, whereas they were out and about all the time (even when sick!) back in the main tank with their buddies. So not surprised if 4 neon's are feeling a bit vulnerable by themselves!

Having some gregarious / brave fishy tank mates can help. For example, my zebra danios aren't scared of anyone or anything, so the cardinals get that much braver with the boisterous danio's rushing about the place.


----------

